# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  China Travel

## robwotson

I am currently a junior at Temple University in Philadelphia, PA. I'm going to go to China over winter break 17.12.-01.17. to do some travel / adventure on his own and I would like to find someone to go.


I spoke mandarin all my life, so they are very talented in languages, but who can not read or write Chinese. I'm looking for someone around the age of 20 years to travel to share the same admiration for Chinese culture or adventure. There is no real plan for where to go, but I would like to stop in Beijing first, and as the distance from there down the south-east China. Among our enemies to stay / hotels.

They are incredibly open to other ideas, and hope to hear some of you soon. Currently, plans are very loose, so if you are interested, please reply and we can understand some things!

----------


## xenosadams

Me and two friends will visit China from January 13 to 25 cross the Trans-Siberian Express in Russia and come to Harbin for the ice festival on 13 January and Beijing for four nights of 14-17. After that, we headed south to Hong Kong. If at the end of his trip to Beijing, please visit! We are British boys in the mid-twenties and the best time of our lives!

----------


## vimmetlop

Traveling China is my dream and thank you so much for the information

----------

